# Curing spawn while in no mans land?



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay people heres one for ya. Lets say your out in no mans land on a steel head outing for a week and your first fish is full of eggs and you want to cure them to Tie up for use the next day. What do you do to cure them? Never cured eggs before and trying to find the easiest way to do it. 
Thanks 
Bob
__________________


----------



## MrB (Jun 11, 2008)

ive seen spawn cure stuff in Bass Pro. Ever tried that?


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

If you are going to fish with them the next day or the next week, there is no need to cure the spawn. If you wanted to fish with the spawn the next spring then i would cure it. Just use borax and freez in a canning jar. 

P.S. It's Steelhead not Steel Head


----------



## MrHusky (Feb 20, 2009)

The little dipper sells this stuff called x-37 flash cure and it comes in an easy powder form just add water and it works great but like neal said no need to cure if your using it with 2 or 3 days , depending on weather even longer.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive been told by a few differant fisherman that you can put the eggs in a nylon sock and let them sit in the current. Somehow this does a simple type of curing that will firm your eggs up, its called a river cure? Dont know how good it works seeing that I never tried it, but I have heard this technique from a few guys.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Clinch said:


> Ive been told by a few differant fisherman that you can put the eggs in a nylon sock and let them sit in the current. Somehow this does a simple type of curing that will firm your eggs up, its called a river cure? Dont know how good it works seeing that I never tried it, but I have heard this technique from a few guys.


Here's a post from 2001 on river cure. Different than your nylon sock description though.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1102


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I will have to try this.


----------



## Lightline (Jan 11, 2009)

River curing, as mentioned works well and really firms the eggs up. you can also carry an empty coffee can or other vessel and a jar of pro-cure. You can put the eggs and cure in the coffee can for a few hours, then rinse them in the river. you should never use chlorinated tap water on your eggs anyway. It's just as easy as doing it at home. Tying the bags would be more trouble, expecially if it's windy and you have no wind break. Take plastic plates, spoons, netting, scissors, and thread with you in a plastic shopping bag. tir it to a tree while fishing, so it doesn't blow away. River curing would really be the easiest and best bet though [IMO].


----------

